

It’s inevitable that the founder will retire. So who takes over then? - nantes
http://freakonomicsradio.com/hour-long-special-the-church-of-scionology.html

======
nantes
Direct link to audio -
[http://www.podtrac.com/pts/redirect.mp3/audio.wnyc.org/freak...](http://www.podtrac.com/pts/redirect.mp3/audio.wnyc.org/freakonomics_specials/freakonomics_specials060111.mp3)

